# What do you do if your new mascara dries out?



## igor (Dec 17, 2008)

Lately, I`ve been using several different mascaras simultaneously. As a result , two of three (and one is only two weeks old one--Loreal`s Beauty Tubes) are drying out already. I`ve been reading on some other sites about mixing the dried out mascaras with water, alcohole, eye drops, make up remover, body lotion etc...But, I`m not sure how safe it is and what chemical reaction may occure from this. On the other hand, I still have two almost new and unused mascaras--it would be a pity just throwing them away...

What do you think, ladies?


----------



## choccy (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you tried running it under the hot water tap, or placing it in a bowl of boiling water for a while? I don't think this is a permanent fix but still better than wasting new mascara, I wouldn't put anything in it myself though.

Also when using mascaras try not to "pump" the wand too much, as this causes a lot of air to enter the tube and makes mascaras dry out faster


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 17, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend putting anything in the tube. I would just throw them away; mascara is the last thing you need unsanitized and if mixed with other products, could lead to an eye infection or worse.


----------



## Grindy (Dec 17, 2008)

the MUA koren (from youtube, enkore makeup) recommends using 2 drops of olive oil, and then mixing it with the wand





it works!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 17, 2008)

It's weird that you just bought 2 mascaras and they're dried out after such a short time. Are you leaving the caps off for too long or pumping the wand a lot?? Well anyway, I'm sure there are some remedies that work, but I've never tried putting anything in my mascara so I wouldn't know. Sometimes when my mascara seems to be reaching the end of it's days and I'm not around any other mascara I'll try heating it up a bit before I use it, usually with hot water. It seems to loosen it up and thin it out a bit.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 17, 2008)

If you put anything (like water, alcohol, etc) in your mascara, please don't keep it for a long time, because this can allow bacteria to grow in the mascara quicker.

It's best to only buy/use one mascara at a time until it dries out, then get a new/different one.


----------



## igor (Dec 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's best to only buy/use one mascara at a time until it dries out, then get a new/different one. Yes, that`s true, but mine mascaras are of different colors and I don`t like using only black mascara during the daytime





Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's weird that you just bought 2 mascaras and they're dried out after such a short time. Are you leaving the caps off for too long or pumping the wand a lot?? Well anyway, I'm sure there are some remedies that work, but I've never tried putting anything in my mascara so I wouldn't know. Sometimes when my mascara seems to be reaching the end of it's days and I'm not around any other mascara I'll try heating it up a bit before I use it, usually with hot water. It seems to loosen it up and thin it out a bit. Yes, that`s a bit weird to me too. And I`m always trying to keep them close as fast as possible.And I haven`t ever had such a problem with all my previous mascaras

But these two namely, Pupa`s Diva and Loreal`s Beauty Tubes seem to dry out really fast.





Anyway, thank you all for you rwarnings, guys. I also don`t think I would be able to risk my eyes with these mixing recepies. I`ll try to put it in a hot water, as some of you proposed. I`ll let you know whether it works,

Thanks


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd just toss them... this happen to me with three high-end mascaras, dior's, shu uemura's and fiberwig. They were expensive, barely used, but I had them too long (almost a year) so they somewhat dried out. Even if the didn't dry out, I'm apprehensive to use any mascara after the 3 month point. No eye infections for me...


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 18, 2008)

they all right im just putting it for 10 min' in a glass with hot water


----------



## Karren (Dec 18, 2008)

I have added water to non-waterproof mascara to get that last little bit out.. But funny you should mention it.. My new L'Oreal beauty tubes dried out too quickly in my humble opinion.. And I wonder if this is a problem with that new mascara? And I wouldn't add water to that because I don't think its water soluable..


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 18, 2008)

Toss it! People dont realize how much crap can go in a tube of mascara.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 18, 2008)

i would just throw them out, i wouldnt try adding anything cause not only will they no longer work the same but you could throw off the ph of the mascarra which will not only make it unsafe for your eyes but could breed bacteria



i would definately not do the soak in warm water method. while this is great for lip glosses, mascaras are a breeding ground for bacteria and bacteria love warm temperatures. and by trying to melt the mascara you will just be enabeling the mascara to multiply more quickly, unless the water is so warm that it is actually melting the mascara case which would defeat the purpose.

i think you should just toss them and from now on try to now pump the want keep them closed as much as possible (if it is repeadetly happening with the same bands and you are not doing that try switching brands) and stick to one tube at a time. because even if you only use a mascara tube once if you let it sit for those 3 months the bacteria builds up so much that it is not the healthiest thing to use


----------



## lavenderstripes (Dec 19, 2008)

Don't put anything in it. That's just asking for trouble. I once saw an episode of What Not to Wear where Carmindy says she puts her drying out mascaras under a blow dryer to get them to loosen up a bit, but never, ever put anything IN the mascara.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 19, 2008)

I would consider placing the tube in a glass of hot water, see if that helps. Or try Koren's tip. But please don't try to put water in your mascara, i did it once and it did nothing but achieve to ruin it.

Frankly if they're too old, i'd just toss them.


----------



## ecko.cat (Dec 20, 2008)

I would just toss them... with something that goes so close to your eyes, it's better to err on the side of caution.


----------

